# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Is this an anxiety attack?

## MrFreeze

Since Sunday I've feel so worried and my heart beats fast then i calm  down and it feels like its not beating. I can't eat when I have anxiety  and I go to the restroom a lot. I tried drinking water and just rest but  still! I feel like I can't breathe all the time like I'm out of breath.  My shoulders seem to ache,so does my middle back between my shoulders  and my sides, and below my chest hurts when I lay down. It's  uncomfortable to sleep. Sometimes I can feel my neck pulse for a few  seconds. I feel tired and I feel weird and paranoid. Also my arms or  wrist hurts. I don't have head aches tho. I feel fine but tired for no  reason. Is this an anxiety attack? Or heart attack lol. Im only 14 femal   and have to say I sometimes eat healthy but other times I eat junk  food or fast food. But I only drink water cuz I hate soda. And I dont  excersize. Only in school or when I walk to the park/store. Btw don't be  mean  ::(:   I just have generlized anxiety

----------


## Chantellabella

It's difficult for anyone to diagnose symptoms, so maybe get to a doctor just to get tested. I've had anxiety attacks that have emulated heart attacks. I also have had acid reflux attacks that felt like heart attacks. I think our bodies react when our minds are upset. I hope you get it checked out.

----------


## 1Fish 2Fish Red fish Blue Fish

It could be. Like Chantebella said, get it checked out by the doctor.

----------

